# Grade the first half of the Season



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Steve Nash

Q

Joe Johnson

Marion

Amare

Hunter

Barbosa

Outlaw

Voshkul

(no Jackson or Shirley, haven't played in enough games yet.)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll give your whole team a A, but the only way that they can play well is if they have Nash running the offense.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Steve Nash: A+ (He is the reason, why the Suns are winning!!!)

Q: A (Very nice addition!!!)

Joe Johnson: A (Such a great player, I would love to keep him in the summer!)

Marion: A+ (He is an all-star again this season!)

Amare: A+ (Leading scorer, can score as much as he wants with Nash)

Hunter: B (Nice addition, good bench players, does what he has to do!)

Barbosa: B+ (Very good back-up!)

Outlaw: C (Doesn't play a lot, but good that the suns have him!)

Voshkul: ? (Don't know what to say about him, don't know him well...)


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

It is hard to evaluate bench players who don't play. Outlaw has looked good in the few minutes he plays, but D'Antoni prefers guys who are better shooters. Voskuhl did not play well at the start of the season and hasn't had enough minutes since his operation to show if he has improved.

I think much of the reason Outlaw and Voskuhl are not showing much is that the Suns do not press and double team the wing likey did under Frank Johnson. That is where they were most effective.

Right now Voskuhl gets minutes only if Amare and Hunter get into foul trouble. Bo sometimes gets to be a designated defender, but that is not common.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Bump this thing up.


----------

